# Overzealous silkie roo



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Out of 7, I have 1 that thinks it's his job to grab one of the 3 hens by the hair and not let go, and he doesn't even know which end is the end he's looking for. I moved him in with 2 Polish girls. We'll see.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

The coop has a little ramp. He went up and down the ramp not knowing where to sleep. So I look in later, and it looks like he moved over to sleep with the girls and they moved to the opposite side. I guess avoidance is okay.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Well, I think ours is going to the freezer today if we get a break in the rain.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

That's a shame. But I guess if he's going to be useful in some other way...

My girls are eating and lounging. The rooster is pacing and crowing. I guess things are working out.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Mine were doing that too, but I didn't realize how skinny they were getting until.it was too late.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I think they've all accepted eachother. I don't think he's in charge.


----------

